# Shoperweiterung: Ebay API



## TTP (6. Juni 2004)

Weiß jemand wie ich ein phpscript programmiere, mit dem ich artikel bei ebay einstellen kann? auf http://developer.ebay.com is ne dokumentation usw. aber mein englisch ist leider so schlecht -.-

Und es wär echt ne erleichterung, wenn ich über meine SQL-Datenbank einfach Shopartikel einlese und die dann bei Ebay einstelle

*NEED HELP*


----------



## Sven Petruschke (6. Juni 2004)

Wozu gibt's denn Goolge-Sprachtools?
--> http://translate.google.com/transla...=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

Wie immer nicht besonders toll übersetzt, aber vielleicht hilft's


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Juni 2004)

Kein Problem, wenn du bereits bist, recht viele Euros an eBay für die Developer-Lizenz zu bezahlen


----------



## KristophS (6. Juni 2004)

Nachdem mann seinen Kopp etwas angestrengt hat sollte jeder Mensch auf die Idee  http://entwickler.ebay.de/ kommen bevor er ein Forum konsuliterit aber naja...
Und hier ,nachdem ich mir das Menu angesehen ahbe,
http://pages.ebay.de/entwickler/api.html
der  *genaue*  Link zu deiner Frage.... 
Ausserdem ..nachdem man google konsuliert hat (mit ; ebay api und der option "Seiten aus Deutschland" findet man sehr viele interesannte Beiträge die einem das Theme nääher bringen....

Und @Arne es gibt auch ne kostenlose Variante .
Preise   hier (2. Variante Kosntelose APi mit Additem und Relistitem calls .
 (so habe ich es zumindest gesehen ,wenns falsch ist nicht den Kopf abreissen , habs nur überflogen) siehe auch:
http://forums.ebay.de/thread.jsp?forum=38&thread=200060365&modified=1085151954799


----------



## TTP (6. Juni 2004)

danke, das hilft mir weiter =)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. Juni 2004)

Schau dir mal das Ebay PHP-SDK  an. Das ganze gibts zu finden unter: http://www.harnisch-consulting.de/content/de/technicalpreview/ebayphpat.php


ciao


----------



## Wolfsbein (7. Juni 2004)

Afaik kann man über sandbox.ebay.de/com sein Programm kostenlos auf einer Kopie der Ebaydatenbank laufen lassen. Sobald man aber in den Livebetrieb gehen will, muss man an Ebay zahlen.


----------



## TTP (7. Juni 2004)

ja aber wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, sind mit einer induvidual lizens 50 connections per day inklusive oder?

Durch die PHPSDK steig ich nicht durch, die PHP_curl.dll fehlt irgendwie, wo bekomm ich die her? ich find keinen download..... nur von so nem komischen chatprogramm, ist die das?


----------



## KristophS (7. Juni 2004)

So hbae ich mich doch noch einmal mit dem Theme beschäftigt(Alledings bin ich mir nicht sicher das es 100 PRO stimmt ,ich zitiere nur entwickler.ebay.de/services):


> a aber wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, sind mit einer induvidual lizens 50 connections per day inklusive oder?


Ja so wie es aussieht schon ,allderings musst du (einmailig?) eine Gebürh an Ebay zahlen ,um die Applikation benutzen zu dürfen ( http://entwickler.ebay.de/services.html  sagt das es 100 $ wären)


----------



## TTP (7. Juni 2004)

ebay is doch fu** -.-

Ich bau mir n eigenes Auktionshaus ^^


----------



## KristophS (7. Juni 2004)

Naja ich denke durch die Arbeitsaufsparung sind 100 $ (etwas weniger in €),
nicht zuviel verlangt ,da du ja dadruch den Vorteil hast das es "automatisch" geht...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Juni 2004)

- Hier was zur cURL extension: http://www.zend.com/zend/tut/tutorial-thome3.php#Heading5 bzw
http://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/php/

- Die 100$ Zertifizierungsgebühr fallen nur einmalig an - auch gut so, nicht das jeder die Datenbank mit anfragen zuknallt 

- 50 API Calls / Tag sind frei  - wobei mit einem Call bis zu 200 Datensätze übertragen werden -> damit kann man am Tag 10000 Transaktionen abrufen - das reicht 

- Viele Sachen lassen sich auch relativ einfach durch Parsen der Seiten / Emails erreichen. (z.B. die Kategorien - vorsticht sind gut 26000 - dauert bei mir zum Parsen ~ 3 Minuten )


----------



## Blackakito (18. Juli 2004)

> Viele Sachen lassen sich auch relativ einfach durch Parsen der Seiten / Emails erreichen. (z.B. die Kategorien - vorsticht sind gut 26000 - dauert bei mir zum Parsen ~ 3 Minuten )



Meinst du damit, das du dir 26000 Artikel als email schicken lässt?

Wie funktioniert das denn ?


----------



## Claas M (18. Juli 2004)

Ich steige nicht durch, was Ihr mit den Dingern da machen wollt. Wieso stellt Ihr eure Sachen nicht 'manuell' ins Web?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Juli 2004)

Blackakito hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Viele Sachen lassen sich auch relativ einfach durch Parsen der Seiten / Emails erreichen. (z.B. die Kategorien - vorsticht sind gut 26000 - dauert bei mir zum Parsen ~ 3 Minuten )





> Meinst du damit, das du dir 26000 Artikel als email schicken lässt?
> 
> Wie funktioniert das denn ?


Ich hab gemeint, das man viele Infos aus den Seiten und den Email automatisch bekommen kann. Wenn du zum Beispiel alle verfügbaren Kategorien brauchst, ist das relativ einfach mit einem kleinen Skript zu ermitteln.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Claas Meckelnburg _
> *Ich steige nicht durch, was Ihr mit den Dingern da machen wollt. Wieso stellt Ihr eure Sachen nicht 'manuell' ins Web? *


Weil mans einfach schneller und konfortabler machen kann. Sicher bei 10 Auktionen die Woche machts keinen Sinn...


----------



## TTP (19. Juli 2004)

die Ebay API is mir irgendwie zu kompliziert, ich steig da nicht wirklich durch ^^


----------

